# Thank You Marsha Cassada



## Tammie (Dec 28, 2013)

Just wanted to give a special thank you to Marsha Cassada for generously donating her winnings from the LB Christmas decorating contest! God Bless you! Wishing you a joyous 2014 from all of us here at CMHR!.

Warmest regards,

Tammie

CMHR Treasurer


----------

